
Sqlarfs: Use sqlite as fuse back end - wener
https://sqlite.org/sqlar/doc/trunk/README.md
======
wener
I really like the idea, database as fs backend, but sqlarfs functions is very
limited, really hope it get more attentions.

BTW, save files in sqlite is better when there is a lot small files [0], use
sqlite as file format[1] is also quite good.

[0]
[https://www.sqlite.org/fasterthanfs.html](https://www.sqlite.org/fasterthanfs.html)
[1]
[https://www.sqlite.org/appfileformat.html](https://www.sqlite.org/appfileformat.html)

